

Dell Precision M3800 Linux Laptop Review - jgrowl
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2897199/opensource-subnet/review-dells-ubuntu-powered-m3800-mobile-workstation-is-a-desktop-destroyer.html

======
jgrowl
I received mine a couple of weeks ago and have been pretty happy so far.
Everything worked out of the box in ubuntu (camera, multimedia keys, trackpad,
touchscreen, bluetooth, wifi, etc).

My only complaints are:

\- The Glossy monitor is incredibly reflective. I wish there was a matte
option.

\- I got the UHD screen option but there are still too many scaling issues in
linux. Ubuntu looks fine with some minor tweaks but a lot of programs look
horrible (ie. chrome). I ended up just lowering the resolution for now.

\- The power cable sticks out really far when it is plugged in. It also makes
me worried I'll break it if I forget I'm attached because the input seems a
little wobbly.

\- I like the keyboard for the most part but a few of the keys squeak
occasionally.

\- The trackpad also is pretty good, but it feels overly sensitive and jumpy
compared to my macbook air.

\- WIFI seems a little spotty. It might be that my wireless router isn't very
good but my signal is much weaker than it is on my macbook. I need to play
around with setting a little more before coming to a conclusion.

\- If you open it up on your lap you might pinch your legs!

